# Barrel Replacement ??? - Marlin Model 55



## Marlin_444 (Jan 17, 2008)

Hey All:

I picked up a Marlin Model 55 Bolt Action 12 Gauge "Goose Gun" with a 36" Barrel.

I want a shorter barrel and rig it so I could use it all around (I know I am a little on the "Bent Side" of life).

Question is - 

Am I better off (or can it be done) to - 

1. Shorten the barrel to say 28" and then have it rigged to take Choke Tubes or 

2. Get a replacement barrel in 28" from Numrich, then have the barrel rigged for chokes???

Seems to me I'd be better getting the replacement barrel, then adding the chokes (But I am not a Gunsmith...)

I appreciate you ex-spert advice...  

Ron


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jan 17, 2008)

If you can get the extra barrel, I'd do that.  That X-tra barrel might have some value.  It's a conversation piece anyway.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jan 17, 2008)

*36" Barrel*



Twenty five ought six said:


> If you can get the extra barrel, I'd do that.  That X-tra barrel might have some value.  It's a conversation piece anyway.




Good idea , maybe someone out there is looking for a 36" barrel  ...  

Mochas Garcia => 25-06


----------



## gordylew (Jan 18, 2008)

As much of an ordeal it would be to have a gunsmith remove the barrel and then rethread a new one on, would probably be more cost efficient to have it cut down and tubes put in.  better yet just go buy a used Mossberg pump with choke tubes.  and I happen to know someone with just that set up he might be coaxed into selling.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Marlin 55 Swap*



gordylew said:


> As much of an ordeal it would be to have a gunsmith remove the barrel and then rethread a new one on, would probably be more cost efficient to have it cut down and tubes put in.  better yet just go buy a used Mossberg pump with choke tubes.  and I happen to know someone with just that set up he might be coaxed into selling.



How about a Marlin 55 36" Barrel 3" Magnum 12 Gauge and a Red Prom Dress swap for your Mossberg...


----------



## seaweaver (Jan 21, 2008)

M444 have you shot that gun at paper yet?
I don't know how well they work.. but those "dial a choke" was kinda interesting and I saw one in a pawn once...made by Marlin but was one of the 2nd brand names.
I don't think I would cut it unless it was trashed anyhow. A year or two ago they seem to be plenty and cheep.
(same as the savage 99 in .308 and now look at them).

nice dress!
cw


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jan 25, 2008)

*Barrel Replacement*



seaweaver said:


> M444 have you shot that gun at paper yet?
> I don't know how well they work.. but those "dial a choke" was kinda interesting and I saw one in a pawn once...made by Marlin but was one of the 2nd brand names.
> I don't think I would cut it unless it was trashed anyhow. A year or two ago they seem to be plenty and cheep.
> (same as the savage 99 in .308 and now look at them).
> ...



Hey CW: 

Yup... I am leaning to barrel replacement (Numrich has'm for $75.00) in a 28"... 

Try'n to get Gordylew to swap me that Mossberg for m'kilt... 

Thanks for your input!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Feb 19, 2008)

Had no takers on Gun-Smitty's that would replace my barrel (36") with a new 28" I am getting from Numrich...  

I guess I'll need to get hooked up with ol'Gun Docc and see how much he'll charge me to replace the barrel and add chokes... 

Should be an interesting Turkey Gun!!!

Let me know, season's coming soon!


----------



## Gun Docc (Feb 20, 2008)

easy task to cut an thread for choke tubes unless you want to save  the original barrel but these guns have little if any collector value

if it was me and i wanted to use it , then simply put choke tubes in it and go to using it for it's intended purpose

now if you want a "New" barrel made then that's no problem either as i have done quite a few


----------



## Marlin_444 (Feb 20, 2008)

*Barrel Replacement - Marlin 55*



Gun Docc said:


> easy task to cut an thread for choke tubes unless you want to save  the original barrel but these guns have little if any collector value
> 
> if it was me and i wanted to use it , then simply put choke tubes in it and go to using it for it's intended purpose
> 
> now if you want a "New" barrel made then that's no problem either as i have done quite a few



Hey Gun Docc:

Think I'll keep the 36" Bbl off the 55...  Numrich has a 28" replacement so I'll get the barrel and a Turkey Choke to have you re-barrel (remove the 36" and replace with 28") - 

Question is - What "Style" Choke Tube (Remington 870, Mossberg 835 etc...) - Let me know so i can get it together...  

I know there is no real re-sale value to the old Marlin, but I am gonna get some work done to it as a tribute to my Big Sister "Linda"  (her birth year is '55 - Great Year for Chevy too!!!).

  If I want to have you build a larger clip (Standard Hold 2), say to 4; guess you can do that right?

Thanks Gun Docc, I just picked up that Howa 300 Win Mag that you did a trigger job on for "walters"...  

Take care and I'll see yah soon!

Ron


----------



## Gun Docc (Feb 20, 2008)

Ron,

if getting a choke tube then go with a "Winchoke/Invector" style as this is what works best in those barrels unless it is too thin and then one has to use a "Tru-choke"

only way to know for sure what is needed is to measure the barrel's outside dimension

it Must measure at least .865 thousandths for the "Rem-choke" system

it Must measure at least .850 thousandths for the Winchoke/Invector choke system

if smaller than the above mentioned then it must not go below .825 thousandths for the Tru-choke system

these measurements are taken at the length of the barrel you want, if wanting a 26 inch barrel then measure it at that specific length to get the correct dimension


----------



## Marlin_444 (Feb 20, 2008)

*Marlin 55*



Gun Docc said:


> Ron,
> 
> if getting a choke tube then go with a "Winchoke/Invector" style as this is what works best in those barrels unless it is too thin and then one has to use a "Tru-choke"
> 
> ...



Gotcha,

Thanks!


----------



## smokeater (Jun 8, 2012)

HVE A 28 INCH ONE READY TO USE

MIGHT BE INTERESTED IN SOME KIND OF TRADE

SMOKEAER

AJ 985-320-4074 OR ajgs1982@gmail.com


----------



## polaris30144 (Jun 9, 2012)

smokeater said:


> HVE A 28 INCH ONE READY TO USE
> 
> MIGHT BE INTERESTED IN SOME KIND OF TRADE
> 
> ...



WOW !!! this thread is four years old.......ya think he is still looking?


----------

